# Insert Size?



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

I've got a load of new carbon arrows, got them all cut, squared and ready for inserts. The problem is, I don't know which of the 100 different size inserts to buy. I can't find a shaft inside diameter-to-insert size chart anywhere. I want to buy some in quantity over the internet, but I just don't know which size to get and only want to do this once!


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

what model and spine arrows are you looking to find inserts for?


----------



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

the only markings on them are "Monster Buck Hunter" ACA all carbon arrow 4000=55/70. Don't know much about them...a buddy of mine bought a 6 pack of them from Dick's sporting goods. I slung a few of his in my bow, and my bow really seems to like them. I think they are some kind of re-branded arrows...not sure who _actually_ makes them. I found 2 dozen of them really cheap fletched, knocked and un-cut. I pulled one of the inserts out of his arrows, but there are no markings on it at all, so I'm lost!


----------



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

After some more research I'm 99.99% sure they are re-badged Blackhawk Vapor 400's.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*inserts*

I am almost positive that the standard Gold tip .246 dia are what you need. If they are marked ACA 55/70 4000 they are probably made by Blackhawk with a .400 spine.
Good luck Charlie


----------



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

ramboarhunter said:


> I am almost positive that the standard Gold tip .246 dia are what you need. If they are marked ACA 55/70 4000 they are probably made by Blackhawk with a .400 spine.
> Good luck Charlie



Cheers mate...you're dead on! Did some more research while I was at work and that's _exactly _what they are, and the GT inserts are exactly what I need...got about 50 new inserts and tips on the way already! 

These seem like good arrows for slinging in the yard, and I've found more at Dick's for $30 a 1/2 doz...about 25% less than any marked "Vapor ACA" anywhere else! :darkbeer:


----------

